# Success!!



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

I read the post on using bribes to bond and i gave it a try.

I gave them pellets in the morning so they wouldn't remain entirely hungry, though they hate them and indeed ignored them.

I tried hand feeding but they kept their distance, so i put a few seeds and took my hand away, then put more and left my hand in the cage.

But they still wouldn't eat out of my hand. I tried several times during the day, they were obviously hungry.

Then in the evening i gave it one last shot and after a few minutes Fudge ate from my hand. I refilled my hand 3 times, and Wollip also joined in (though only when Fudge was around). Mo didn't but he was pretty close so I ended up emptying my hand on the floor of the cage when they were full so he can eat them later


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like you got the touch, Lisa 

Wouldn't wait too long before getting rid of the bugs, though. However much they may eventually trust you, you are still likely to find they won't much like being picked up and examined and 'debugged'. 

We find that our aviary birds mostly protest some when picked up, but once they are caught usually calm down. Some will always struggle. That's just natural pigeon reactions in play.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great start Lisa, you feed them out of your hands consistently and they will become tame, and know how important you are to them.


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks. My mother bought a spray this morning. Though the only thing we found was anti-mite, so i hope that works. I'll try spraying them tommorrow if i get a quiet moment.


----------

